# Horn location?



## bsjoelbs (Apr 18, 2005)

I want to replace my horns with aftermarkets, but when I looked under the hood I only saw one right next to the hood release. Where is the other one?


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

i thought that was the only 1.....


----------



## bsjoelbs (Apr 18, 2005)

Do you have any recommendations for an electric horn for a 97


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

why are yu replacing the horn in the first place?????


----------



## bsjoelbs (Apr 18, 2005)

Because my current horn isn't as loud as loud as I'd like it to be.


----------



## bsjoelbs (Apr 18, 2005)

How do you remove the grill so I can get to the horn? These white things are keeping it connected


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

off the top of my head i think that it is just snaps. i used a flathead from the back to pop it off.


----------

